# Input-please!



## Tim Carter (Jun 11, 2013)

I have made a hollow form out of manzanita burl that is inlaid with turquoise. It's about 8" tall and 3 1/2" in diameter. Attached are several pics of it. I don't feel like it's finished. I have had a couple of ideas as to how to finish it. One is to turn a top for it-possibly a simple teardrop shape out of African blackwood. Another is to have a friend create a miniature scene inside the piece. A 3rd idea is to turn a top with spiral bines, similar to the work done by Stuart Mortimer. None of these ideas have really grabbed me and I'd like your input and thoughts as to how to finish this piece. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2013)

My idea is simple and probably idiotic. Can you turn a candle base and use the form for sort of an enclosed candle votive? You could turn a base that's short, but wider in diameter so the form sita atop it and compliments the maybe ebony or otherwise dark-colored base. It would need to be a very small candle to keep from drying out the form, but it wouldn't take very much light anyway to make it glow, and with subtle light like that it might be more "moody" anyway. 

You wouldn't have to do anything to the piece itself. With as much ventilation as it has I don't think a really small candle at the bottom would hurt it. I can picture it glowing on a dinner table for a candle light dinner looking pretty darn cool. Whatever you do, it's a gorgeous piece.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2013)

I like Kevin's idea. The shape of the form is such that even if you put a finial on it, it's not going to look very graceful. You could make it a functional piece by the candle idea, or rigging it with an electric bulb. my 2 cents.....


----------



## BarbS (Jun 11, 2013)

I rather like the idea of a 'scene' inside it... something from the southwest (because of the turquoise) like a little rung ladder leading to shelf-caves like the Anasazi cliff dwellings?


----------



## WoodLove (Jun 11, 2013)

I like both ideas....... but with the amount of wood at the top I would like to suggest inverting the light. Instead of a candle on the bottom, maybe a small LED light mounted under the top..... then it would cast downward light through all of the voids and create a "moonlight" effect on the surface it sits on. An ebony or walnut crotch figured base (about 1.5 inches tall max) would look pretty dern nice also..... good call Kevin.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 11, 2013)

I like the light idea. The voids seem too small to allow for appreciation of an internal scene. I'm having trouble visualizing a topper of some sort that would blend well with the form as Barry said.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 11, 2013)

I think something "heavier" than a normal finial might work -- perhaps along the lines of a samovar top. Quite wide at the base, narrowing quickly and a "drawer pull" shape to finish.

Maybe turn a few different shapes out of scrap wood, paint them black to see how they'd look (or use a marker pen) before putting a piece of expensive material on the lathe.


----------



## Tim Carter (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for all of your ideas! I appreciate them and am weighing the possibilities. The idea of a "samovar" top with an inverted light shining down into the piece is very interesting. I'm also waiting for some input from a friend who creates miniatures. The pics don't show them well but the voids/open spaces in this piece are quite large. In fact, they pushed the pucker factor way up when I was hollowing it out. Thanks again-I'll post pics of the finished piece.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 19, 2013)

I like Kevin's idea too...that piece doesn't scream "hook me up to 110....." (imhgcto)

((in my humble game call turner opinion))


----------

